# Oswego, NY Snowstorm 2006



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Here is a video for last years snowstorm in Oswego County, NY. I live about a half hour south of there. I am just really glad I didn't have to plow all this. Some places saw between 60" to 120" of snow i a week. Sorry didn't realize somebody had already put this video up, but hey watch it again anyways.


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow!! I'll bet that was rough trying to keep up with that much snow- keeping lots plowed, etc...sure there were a lot of unhappy people-:realmad:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

this is what my head would be like >>>  literally


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I only wish for a storm like that every year!


----------



## Jim Karns (Nov 26, 2007)

That is some serious snow!


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Yeah there were alot of unhappy tired plow drivers gov't and private. From what I remember they were pretty much going around the clock. They had a thing on the news about how the plow guys were asking for help. At times during the storm it would snow between 1-4 inches per hour then they would get a repreive for a little while then get hammered again, daily for a week straight. I know right after the storm was all over with meteorologists from around the country and some parts of the world because nobody could believe the snow totals. National Weather Service sent people, Good Morning America's Sam Champion, news crew from Germany? just to name some of the crews. It really was a weather phenomenon. Like I said really cool but not a good time to have season contracts.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

if you have a seasonal contract you had better have a blizzard clause in it, otherwise you would go broke with a storm like that. 
even though i think that much snow at once would be cool, their is no way i would want it.


----------

